# Hello from NY



## rhianna (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi there  I'm Rhianna, I live in NY, and I'm looking into having a few female mice as pets in the near future. I've had rats and gerbils (I actually have a pair of each now) and became interested in mice when I took care of an injured field mouse for a few days. I understand that this forum is mainly for breeders but I figured I could learn a bit more about mice here before I take on a few of my own


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## HouseOfMouse (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi from another new yorker! :mrgreen:

Welcome!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Demonic Hope (Jul 1, 2013)

Hey! I know you from the Gerbil Forum.

And don't worry even though this is mostly breeders plenty of people are pet only owners like me and you will find plenty of help.


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

No it is for both breeders and pet owners equally.Thats what is so good about it. Welcome to the forum . :welcome1 
I'm from Hobart Tasmania Australia and I keep pet mice and have done for over three years now.


----------

